# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  چندتا سوال درباره ی آزمون های گاج

## Y.3.R

سلام.پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخگوییتون

1)جامعه آماری آزمون های گاج الان چقدره؟

2)آیا گاج تو تابستون 97 هم برای فارغ التحصیل های تجربی آزمون داشت؟اگ داشت میشه برنامشو واسم بذارین؟

3)اینجا کسی هست که الان آزمون های گاج رو بره؟

----------


## Phatums

بودجه بندی، برنامه و خدمات آزمون های سراسری گاج 98 - 1397


این بودجه بندیش

----------


## Sonnet

> سلام.پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسخگوییتون
> 
> 1)جامعه آماری آزمون های گاج الان چقدره؟
> 
> 2)آیا گاج تو تابستون 97 هم برای فارغ التحصیل های تجربی آزمون داشت؟اگ داشت میشه برنامشو واسم بذارین؟
> 
> 3)اینجا کسی هست که الان آزمون های گاج رو بره؟


سلام
اینجا بچه ها گاجی اند: تاپیک جامع آزمون های آزمایشی گاج سال تحصیلی 97-98 (ویژه کنکور 98)

----------

